# Living in Houston



## Shavonnay (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there,

I just wanted to get sense check on what it would actually be like to live in Houston (moving from Scotland).

I have got 2 offers on the table with my commpany - one for Calgary (Canada being my dream location) and the other a promotion in Houston (somewhere I have not been particularly keen on, especially being a single twenty something going it alone).

Does anyone have a direct comparison between the 2 cities i.e has lived/worked in both?

Can anyone give me any info on how easy/difficult it would be to live in Houston as a young (ish) single female?

I know this is pretty vague, but Houston has never been on the radar for me and EF seems to be the best place to get an idea from real people!

Thank you


----------



## BeenAround (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you[/QUOTE]

Canada has a far superior health care system than the US, similar to what you are used to back home.

American taxes are lower, but by the time you add private health insurance and other costs it is cheaper in Calgary.

We have lived in both countries and more recently in Houston, we like the Woodlands (north of Houston) but Canada as a country is so much fairer on the people and much more relaxed.

If you like the seasons, cooler weather and a more European style of government then choose Canada. If you love hot oppressive weather for 5 month of the year and fighting with health insurance companies then choose Houston.

Hope this helps.


----------

